# Nuther's new track... Take 2 !



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok... I spent some time this afternoon and remodeled my design. i untwisted the double helix idea and went a little less fussy. I'm shooting for something different. This was a nice ride, it has some technical aspects to it, I like the front straight into the hairpin-ish dog leg deal (cat's paw, monkey's fist, whatever), and it has an elevated portion (liking it) that gives me 1 tunnel without really causing a blind spot. It should provide plenty of opportunity for landscaping too. I spread out some white paper to give a better idea of the configuration. Just as before... all input is welcome. thanks!!! nd


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I like it!

I'm guessing that the bus-stop area is going to cause some deslots, not that this is bad - it just requires more touch. 

I think some of the toughest consecutive turns for a non-mag car are those tight turns in the same direction that have a short straight in between them. The car slides a bit in the first (lets say right-hand) turn, and just as it is straightening itself out, momentum bring the rear back towards the left, it hits the next right-hand turn.

Takes some patience to get through it.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

TJD, just noticed your nav chart behind the track, I looked at it a while before it struck me as the Cape. Funny how even after 30 years something like that can trigger good memories.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Scafremon...I just checked you video.Funny stuff.You must be a little nuts.I like that in a person.I hope nothing bad happened to the 55. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What does Cheddy think?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> What does Cheddy think?



Looks Like Cheddy will Approve. he has a Cats Butt pass on the close end. I know I am having to rethink my next layout as Angel the cat who will eat anything. Needs her pearch to go light bender hunting.


Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Scafremon...I just checked you video.Funny stuff.You must be a little nuts.I like that in a person.I hope nothing bad happened to the 55. Tom Stumpf


Tom...You can rest easy, as no slot cars were damaged during the making of that video. However, none of the slot cars ran very well, but that's only because they were brand new.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good nd. Ought to be interesting coming down the backstretch with those two tight twists in there.  ofd


----------

